# high voltage low voltage



## dain (Feb 11, 2009)

Am I able to pass telecom risers through the electric room?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Able to? In as far as is it physically possible? Yes, you can. Most job specs will prohibit this, however. While others have the phone closet and the electrical closet all the same room. Just read the Division 16 specs, or if you're getting prints with the new division format, you'll need to read both Division 26 and Division 27.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

dain said:


> Am I able to pass telecom risers through the electric room?


We do it in the city all the time in RMC, when the switching equipment isn't in the space.


----------

